# new trails opening at snowshoe, wv



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Woooooow, thats awesome. I had no idea they were adding new trails. Thanks!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

woohoo glade runs in the mid atlantic! i know where i'm going to be riding this year!


----------

